# CRS Score 422, NOC Code- 0213, Still not getting PNP Invite



## suddhabir.bose (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi All,

My CRS score is 422 and my NOC code is 0213 - Computer and information systems managers. I am still not getting any PNP invite. Am i doing something wrong? Please advise....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What province did you apply for?


----------



## suddhabir.bose (Oct 14, 2019)

SINP....but mainly tragetting OINP and Alberta

Stragely Alberta recently gave invitations to ppl with scores above 400....however i still did not recieve

Which makes me think i am going wrong somewhere


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You qualify for all their prerequisites? And you got a confirmation that they received your application in good order?
If so, I think it means there are people who applied longer time ago then you with that kind of score, and they are coming first.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

EVHB said:


> You qualify for all their prerequisites? And you got a confirmation that they received your application in good order?
> If so, I think it means there are people who applied longer time ago then you with that kind of score, and they are coming first.


Hi EVHB, I am newbie here, I have CRS score of 431 (with partner). is they invite according to NOC code or according to CRS score. Can you please help me in understanding the process.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...ces/immigrate-canada/express-entry/works.html


----------

